

Maybe It’s Time to Look at Windows Home Server - codemechanic
http://jkontherun.com/2009/05/21/maybe-its-time-to-look-at-windows-home-server/

======
dthakur
I have 5 computers at my home and I use WHS to backup nightly.

It had some issues with a crazy corruption bug a while back which resulted in
many corrupted MP3s from my collection. It has been fixed now and in general,
using WHS is a positive experience. The two times I have really appreciated
having it:

\- Laptop HDD died; I was back up and running within an hour or so

\- SO clicked on one of those messenger "Please see your pic on this link"
spyware/trojan; reverted to previous night's backup rather than having to make
sure the system was fully clean

Anyway, I don't have too much experience with the other aspects of WHS like
xbox streaming etc but I do like the backup setup.

------
TweedHeads
No thanks, I already took a look at Apache and it won.

By a long shot.

~~~
bep
Two diferent products for two diferent needs Copy pasted from wikipedia: *
Centralized Backup - Allows backup of up to 10 PCs,[7] using Single Instance
Store technology to avoid multiple copies of the same file, even if that file
exists on multiple PCs.[8] * Health Monitoring - Can centrally track the
health of all PCs on the network, including antivirus and firewall status.[8]
* File Sharing - Offers network shares for computers to store the files
remotely, acting as a network-attached storage device. Separate categories are
provided for common file types like Documents, Music, Pictures and Videos.[8]
The files are indexed for fast searching.[9] * Printer Sharing - Allows a
centralized print server to handle print jobs for all users.[8] * Shadow Copy
- Takes advantage of Volume Shadow Copy Services to take point in time
snapshots that allow older versions of files to be recovered.[10] However,
after introduction Microsoft has recommended not enabling shadow copies on
HomeServer for unspecified reasons, and had not fixed the problem by September
2008.[11] A web search in May 2009 did not locate a fix. * Headless Operation
- No monitor or keyboard is required to manage the device.[8] Remote
administration is performed by using the Windows Home Server Console client
software provided in the bundle. Also supports Remote Desktop[12] connections
to the server while connected to the same LAN.[13] * Remote Access Gateway -
Allows remote access to any connected PC on the network over the Internet.[13]
* Media Streaming - Can stream media to an Xbox 360 or other devices
supporting Windows Media Connect.[8] * Selective Data redundancy - Guards
against a single drive failure by duplicating selected data across multiple
drives.[8] * Expandable Storage - Provides a unified single and easily
expandable storage space, removing the need for drive letters.[8] *
Extensibility through Add-Ins - Add-Ins allow third-party developers to extend
the features and functionality of the server. Add-Ins can be developed using
the Windows Home Server SDK, to provide additional services to the client
computers or work with the data already on the server. Add-Ins can also be
ASP.NET applications, hosted in IIS 6 running on WHS.[9] * Server Backup -
Backs up files which are stored within shared folders on the server to an
external hard drive.

